# Tiller bolt patterns for transom mounting, advice needed.



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

it's called the BRP pattern or the johnson/rude pattern from 1965, as seen here: http://www.etecownersgroup.com/tool/view/mb/file?username=barnaclebill&id=637072

All brackets with power TNT will use this pattern, minus the merc 2-strokes which had a side-mount TNT unit.

Since you bought a 2-stroke without PTNT it has a small 'portable outboard' bracket on it.

If your outboard fit on the transom properly, you would have three options, fill the holes and remount or re-screw 3/8" bolts back in to fill the holes and just use the new pattern with new holes, and last but not least put a large piece of 1/2" starboard on the back covering all the holes and 5200 it on and fill the old holes on the boat side too....but this would make the transom even thicker.

BUT since your outboard doesnt fit on the 3" thick transom, your only option is a jack plate which uses the same BRP bolt pattern.

Expensive: http://www.thmarine.com/products/Atlas-Micro-Jacker

Cheap: http://www.vancemfg.com/untitled23.html

I already told you all of this lol


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

I called Vance this morning and spoke with Ray. Ray told me that their bolt pattern is top 12 7/8 o.c and 9 7/8 o.c for the bottom. So that jack plate wouldn't work either. I mentioned BRP to Vance and a couple Marinas, they had no idea what the hell I was talking about. I don't understand why this chit isn't standardized.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> I called Vance this morning and spoke with Ray. Ray told me that their bolt pattern is top 12 7/8 o.c and 9 7/8 o.c for the bottom. So that jack plate wouldn't work either. I mentioned BRP to Vance and a couple Marinas, they had no idea what the hell I was talking about. I don't understand why this chit isn't standardized.


Dude...

12 7/8 = 12.875 and 9 7/8 = 9.875 ....the vance plate will fit the holes just fine. Look at the diagram I posted above.


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

The bolt pattern drilled on the transom isn't 12 7/8" & 9 7/8". It's about 9 5/8" top and 10" bottom.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> The bolt pattern drilled on the transom isn't 12 7/8" & 9 7/8". It's about 9 5/8" top and 10" bottom.


Then it's not the standard pattern. Honda's fault  

Cut out a piece of starboard like so:










Then seal it up with 5200, stick it on the transom, and then drill in the new jack plate. Steps are not necessarily in that order.

OR buy short bolts and put them back into the holes that are currently in the transom and drill in the new jack plate.


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm hoping to have a Vance or Bobs plate and have them send me the plate without the mounting plate being drilled and I can drill my own holes that match my transom into the plate. No idea if this will be possible but we shall see.


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is any wood on the IPB Transom, or is it solid glass all the way through?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Does anyone know if there is any wood on the IPB Transom, or is it solid glass all the way through?


No wood anywhere lol, and also not solid glass.

it's gelcoat-fiberglass-bonding putty-1.5" core board- fiberglass-void-fiberglass-gelcoat

from rear to front.


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

If you find wood - it might start a riot...

No wood...


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks Mattyv for the break down.


----------



## manatiburon (Aug 6, 2013)

I might be just looking at subtleties here, but are there any lighter jackplates? each JP suggested was over 20 pounds... :-/


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

> I might be just looking at subtleties here, but are there any lighter jackplates? each JP suggested was over 20 pounds... :-/



Trust me, I wish there was an alternative. And if there is, I'm all ears.


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

Any other ideas on patching these holes in the transom?


----------

